

Tennessee legislature boldly sets the science clocks back 150 years - Suraj-Sun
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2012/03/22/tennessee-legislature-boldly-sets-the-science-clocks-back-150-years/

======
mrhyperpenguin
I don't see anything inherently objectionable with the language of the bill.

"...helping students understand, analyze, critique, and review in an objective
manner the scientific strengths and scientific weaknesses of existing
scientific theories...."

Being able to openly and freely criticize scientific theories is at the core
of how science works these days.

As for teachers using this law to teacher creationism, hopefully anybody from
an objective perspective, with the aid of the scientific method and recent
scientific findings, can come to the conclusion that the current definition of
creationism is not possible.

~~~
read_wharf
It's important that you indoctrinate people as young as possible, so that
these objective perspectives never get a chance to take root. Churches only
have them for a day, but schools have them for five.

